# [SOLVED]Gentoo kilka pytań przed instalacją

## Pryka

Witam panowie mam pytanie otóż mam zamiar atakować Gentoo  :Razz:  Obecnie przeszedłem już przez kilka dystrybucji i czas na głębszą wodę.

Mam kilka pytań odnośnie instalacji, mojego starego systemu etc.

Wiec zaczynamy.

1.Obecnie mam Debiana mój rozkład partycji wygląda tak

```
Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1         820     6586618+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2             821        9729    71561542+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hda5             821        2386    12578863+   b  W95 FAT32

/dev/hda6            2387        3692    10490413+  83  Linux

/dev/hda7            3693        9272    44821318+  83  Linux

/dev/hda8            9273        9337      522081   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda9            9338        9729     3148708+  bb  Boot Wizard hidden
```

Chcę instalować Gentoo na niepodzielonej jeszcze części dysku hda9

Ale w handbooku opisana jest instalacja na partycjach podstawowych niestety już ich nie mam czy mogę instalować Gentoo na partycjach logicznych ????

2. Czy muszę koniecznie robić to:

```
Musimy również oznaczyć naszą partycję jako uruchamialną. W tym celu skorzystamy z polecenia a. Na kolejnych wydrukach podziału w kolumnie "Boot" przy naszej partycji pojawi się znak *.
```

Bo jak widać już mam taką partycję hda1 jest na niej windows.

3.Czy mogę do Starego Gruba dodać poprostu wpisy z Gentoo i czy będzie to wyglądać tak:

```
title        Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.21-1-486

root        (hd0,5)

kernel        /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.21-1-486 root=/dev/hda6 ro

initrd        /boot/initrd.img-2.6.21-1-486

savedefault

title        Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.21-1-486 (single-user mode)

root        (hd0,5)

kernel        /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.21-1-486 root=/dev/hda6 ro single

initrd        /boot/initrd.img-2.6.21-1-486

savedefault

title           Gentoo Linux 2.6.19-r5

root            (hd0,8)

kernel         /boot/kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda9 (jądro jest przykładowe)

title           Gentoo Linux 2.6.19-r5 (rescue)

kernel         /boot/kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda9 init=/bin/bb (jądro przykładowe)

### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST

# This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian

# ones.

title        Other operating systems:

root

# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS

# on /dev/hda1

title        Microsoft Windows XP Professional

root        (hd0,0)

savedefault

makeactive

chainloader    +1
```

4.Czy musi być znak = po title już pokazuje o co mi chodzi

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.19-r5

kernel         /boot/kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda9 (jądro jest przykładowe)
```

Dziękuje z góry za odpowiedźLast edited by Pryka on Tue Jun 12, 2007 5:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> 1.Obecnie mam Debiana mój rozkład partycji wygląda tak
> 
> (...)
> 
> Chcę instalować Gentoo na niepodzielonej jeszcze części dysku hda9
> ...

 

Skoro Debian był na partycji rozszerzonej, to Gentoo też można zainstalować na takiego rodzaju partycji.

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> 2. Czy muszę koniecznie robić to:
> 
>  *Podręcznik wrote:*   Musimy również oznaczyć naszą partycję jako uruchamialną. 

 

Nie. Ta uruchamialność jest sprawdzana tylko przez prymitywne bootloadery, nie przez GRUB.

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> 3.Czy mogę do Starego Gruba dodać poprostu wpisy z Gentoo i czy będzie to wyglądać tak:
> 
> ```
> (...)
> 
> ...

 

Po pierwsze wpisy Linuxu używanego w Gentoo lepiej umieścić poniżej "END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST".

Po drugie te wpisy powinny zawierać:

```
kernel   /boot/vmlinuz (...)
```

A kopiowanie pewnych plików do "/boot" przeprowadzaj przy użyciu:

```
make install
```

Dzięki temu nie trzeba będzie zmieniać zawartości pliku "menu.lst" po kolejnych aktualizacjach Linuxu.

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> 4.Czy musi być znak = po title już pokazuje o co mi chodzi

 

Nie musi być.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Pryka

 *Quote:*   

> Po pierwsze wpisy Linuxu używanego w Gentoo lepiej umieścić poniżej "END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST".
> 
> Po drugie te wpisy powinny zawierać:
> 
> Kod:
> ...

 

A to dziwne bo w handbooku opisujący konfiguracje Gruba nic takiego nie ma

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10

tak wyglądają officjalne przykłady

```

Listing 3: grub.conf dla osób nie używających genkernel

# Która pozycja ma być uruchamiana domyślnie. 0 oznacza pierwszą, 1 drugą itd.

default 0

# Ile sekund oczekiwać przed uruchomieniem pozycji domyślnej.

timeout 30

# Ładny obrazek na zaostrzenie apetytu

# Dla użytkowników, którzy skonfigurowali bufor ramki

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.19-r5

# Partycja, na której znajduje się obraz jądra (lub system operacyjny)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda3

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.19-r5 (rescue)

# Partycja, na której znajduje się obraz jądra (lub system operacyjny)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda3 init=/bin/bb

# Następne cztery linie są potrzebne tylko gdy będzie uruchamiany również system Windows.

# W tym przypadku Windows znajduje się na /dev/hda6.

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,5)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

i drugi

```
Listing 4: grub.conf dla użytkowników genkernela

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.19-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

# Tylko, gdy będą uruchamiane dwa systemy

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,5)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Ja będę konfigurował jądro ręcznie więc tyczy się mnie ten pierwszy opis i według niego zrobiłem przykładowy "menu.lst"

Jeżeli możesz to napisz jak to powinno dobrze wyglądać bo nie czaje bardzo czemu ma tam być 

```
kernel   /boot/vmlinuz (...)
```

----------

## wuja

To nie musi być vmlinuz. Może być dowolna, przyjęta przez Ciebie nazwa określająca jądro. Jeśli po kompilacji jądra zrobisz sobie np. tak:

```
cp arch/i386/boot/vmlinuz /boot/kernel-2.6.21-pryka
```

to wpis też ma być:

```
/boot/kernel-2.6.21-pryka
```

Rób wszystko dokładnie wg handbooka, wpisując tylko właściwy numer wersji jądra, to nie popelnisz błędu.

----------

## Pryka

Dobra Gentoo się udało zainstalować ale mam problem.

Podczas startu wyskakuje mi takie oto ustrojstwo a mianowicie Kernel panic  :Sad: 

oto jego treść.

```
No Filesystem could mount root, tried: reiserfs ex3 msdos vfat iso9660 jfs xfs

Kernel panic - not syncing:VFS: Uneble to mount root fs on unknown block (3,9)
```

Oto przerobiony grub Debiana

```
title      Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.20-1-486 (single-user mode)

root      (hd0,5)

kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-1-486 root=/dev/hda6 ro single

initrd      /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-1-486

savedefault

title      Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.18-4-486

root      (hd0,5)

kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.18-4-486 root=/dev/hda6 ro 

initrd      /boot/initrd.img-2.6.18-4-486

savedefault

### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST

# This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian

# ones.

title      Other operating systems:

root

# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS

# on /dev/hda1

title           Gentoo Linux 2.6.20-r8

root            (hd0,8)

kernel         /boot/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda9

title           Gentoo Linux 2.6.20-r8 (rescue)

kernel         /boot/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda9 init=/bin/bb

title      Microsoft Windows XP Professional

root      (hd0,0)

savedefault

makeactive

chainloader   +1
```

A to mój fstab gentoo

```
# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda9      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/hda10      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/hda11      none      swap      sw      0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   audo      noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0
```

I fdisk żeby było widać co i jak 9, 10 i 11 partycja jest Gentoo

```
Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1         820     6586618+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2             821        9729    71561542+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hda5             821        2386    12578863+   b  W95 FAT32

/dev/hda6            2387        3692    10490413+  83  Linux

/dev/hda7            3693        9272    44821318+  83  Linux

/dev/hda8            9273        9337      522081   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda9            9338        9342       40131   83  Linux

/dev/hda10           9343        9405      506016   83  Linux

/dev/hda11           9406        9729     2602498+  83  Linux
```

Czekam na odpowiedź

----------

## Arfrever

 *wuja wrote:*   

> To nie musi być vmlinuz. Może być dowolna, przyjęta przez Ciebie nazwa określająca jądro.

 

Owszem nie musi być, ale w wypadku używania GRUBu jest dobrym pomysłem dlatego, że nie trzeba po każdej aktualizacji zmieniać "menu.lst", oraz dlatego, że od tego:

 *wuja wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cp arch/i386/boot/vmlinuz /boot/kernel-2.6.21-pryka
> ```
> ...

 

Krótsze jest to:

```
make install
```

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> title           Gentoo Linux 2.6.20-r8
> 
> ...

 

W "menu.lst" spróbuj zmienić zmienić argument "root" polecenia `kernel` na "/dev/hda10":

```
kernel         /boot/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda10
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Pryka

Próbowałem tak 

```
title           Gentoo Linux 2.6.20-r8

root            (hd0,9)

kernel         /boot/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda10
```

W tym wypadku mam Grub Error 17

I tak

```
title           Gentoo Linux 2.6.20-r8

root            (hd0,8)

kernel         /boot/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda10
```

a w tym kernel panic tyle że w końcówce komunikatu mam 

```
block (3,10)
```

zamiast 

```
3.9
```

Może coś sknociłem podczas instalacji ???

----------

## dylon

Strzelam: Masz dysk sata i zle skompilowane jadro  :Razz: 

na poczatek uzyj tego ktore Ci dziala w debianie.

----------

## wuja

Czy aby na pewno wkompilowałeś obsługę systemu plików w jądro?

```
File systems  --->

  <*> Second extended fs support                                     

      [ ]   Ext2 extended attributes                                     

      [ ]   Ext2 execute in place support                                

      <*> Ext3 journalling file system support                           

  
```

----------

## Pryka

dylon nie mam SATA

wuja Zaznaczyłem dokładnie tak jak jest napisane w handbooku.

----------

## Pryka

Sorry za post pod postem ale nie mogłem już edytować tamtego.

Przypomniało mi się że podczas kompilacji jądra pojawiały się tego typu komunikaty

```
may be used uninitialized in this function
```

Dokładnie nie pamiętam

I mam pytanie co do 

```
make install
```

Niedługo sformatuje cały dysk i spróbuje zainstalować Gentoo na czystym kompie czy to

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make && make modules_install

make install
```

Załatwi wszystko ??? Łącznie z instalacją Gruba i dodaniem do niego odpowiednich wpisów żebym sam nie musiał kombinować ???? I czy nie muszę się przemieszczać z  

```
/usr/src/linux
```

 do 

```
/boot
```

 przed poleceniem  

```
make install
```

 ???

----------

## Paczesiowa

te warningi przy kompilacji kernela sa normalne. widocznie ktos stwierdzil ze zrobienie ladniejszego kodu wiazaloby sie z wolniejszym kodem.

----------

## wuja

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> ...

 

Załatwi, tylko pamiętaj żeby przed 

```
make install
```

 podmontować partcję /boot

----------

## 13Homer

Dlaczego nie korzystacie z genkernel? Jak się nie robi magicznych rzeczy to jest to chyba najłatwiejsze dla mało wprawionych w bojach z jądrem. Samo nazywa pliki jak trzeba, wystarczy dodać albo podmienić wpis (numer wersji jądra) w grub.conf.

----------

## Pryka

13Homer bo wole sam skompilowac jajco wiecej sie naucze przy okazji.

wuja zainstalowalem jeszcze raz wszystko i jest cacy  :Razz:  ale wiesz nie pamietam zebym matowal partycje /boot przed tym a mimo to dziala  :Razz:  Zreszta w trakcie instalacji i tak sie montuje ta partycje z tego co pamietam wiec wymogu nie ma  :Smile: 

Mam inny problem podczas instalacji musialem zmieniac dopisywac adresy dns do /etc/resolv.conf bo nie moglem uzywac emerge.

Teraz po instalacji mam to samo wywala takie cos podczas proby instalacji gnome

```
Resolving gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl...faild : Temporary failure in name resolution
```

Podczas instalacji mialem identyczny problem dopisalem do /etc/resolv.conf DNS TP'sy i bylo dobrze.

Teraz mimo to ze mam zainstalowane dhcp mam dopisane odpowiednie adresy do pliku /etc/resolv.conf problem wystepuje czemu ???

----------

## Pryka

Dodam jeszcze to.

po wydaniu polecenia

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

Wywala mi takie cos

```
Caching service dependencies

Starting eth0

Configuration not ser for eth0 - assuming DHCP

Bringin up eth0

DHCP

network interface eth0 does not exist

Pleas verify hardware or kernel module (driver)
```

po wydaniu polecenia ifconfig nie widac wcale eth0 jest tylko lo

Do karty sieciowej jest podlaczony livebox zapewne podczas kompilacji jadra zapomnialem o jakims sterowniku czy cos.

Orietuje sie ktos o jakim ??? Karta jest zintegorowana jakis zwykly Realtek.

A i nie mam pojecia czemu polecenie lspci nie dziala.

----------

## 13Homer

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> 13Homer bo wole sam skompilowac jajco wiecej sie naucze przy okazji.

 

Też tak kiedyś robiłem, ale teraz szkoda mi czasu. Próbowałem zmodyfikować kiedyś initramfs na potrzeby bootowania z dysku dołączonego przez USB, ale znudziło mi się, bo żaden ze znalezionych sposobów nie działał.

 *Quote:*   

> wuja zainstalowalem jeszcze raz wszystko i jest cacy :P ale wiesz nie pamietam zebym matowal partycje /boot przed tym a mimo to dziala :P Zreszta w trakcie instalacji i tak sie montuje ta partycje z tego co pamietam wiec wymogu nie ma :)

 

Czyli działa, ale nie wiesz dlaczego. Za wiele więc się nie nauczyłeś :) Jeśli nie podmontujesz partycji /boot to pliki są kopiowane do katalogu na głównej partycji. Więc u Ciebie albo partycja była podmontowana, albo nie była i na starcie nie jest albo make install sam ją sobie montuje (w co nie wierzę). Nie ciekawi Cię odpowiedź na pytanie dlaczego działa?

Co do DHCP: spróbuj utworzyć plik /etc/conf.d/net.eth0 o zawartości:

```
config_eth0="dhcpcd"
```

Zakładam, że korzystasz z klienta dhcpcd. Zapewne nie pomoże, ale przyda się później, żeby nie wywalał tych warningów.

Sterowniki Realteka możesz wkompilować bezpośrednio w jądro (ja tak mam, nawet nie wiem dlaczego), po uruchomieniu przez 

```
dmesg|less
```

 możesz sprawdzić jaką kartę rzeczywiście masz. U mnie to jest coś takiego:

```
eth0: RTL8169sb/8110sb at 0xf886a400, 00:0a:e4:e0:6d:ab, IRQ 11
```

----------

## Pryka

 *Quote:*   

> Co do DHCP: spróbuj utworzyć plik /etc/conf.d/net.eth0 o zawartości:
> 
> Kod:
> 
> config_eth0="dhcpcd"
> ...

 

Zrobilem tak ale nic nie daje....dalej nie mam sieci, zreszta jak to moze cos dac jak wcale nie mam eth0 polecenie ifconfig zwraca tylko interfejs Loopback

 *Quote:*   

> Sterowniki Realteka możesz wkompilować bezpośrednio w jądro (ja tak mam, nawet nie wiem dlaczego)

 

Jak mozesz to powiec mi ktore to sa.... bo ja ich znalezc nie moge podczas konfiguracji jadra..... juz sie zaczynam po malu denerwowac 3 raz instaluje Gentoo..... Przez brak internetu nic zrobic nie moge

----------

## 13Homer

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Zrobilem tak ale nic nie daje....dalej nie mam sieci, zreszta jak to moze cos dac jak wcale nie mam eth0 polecenie ifconfig zwraca tylko interfejs Loopback

 

Napisałem, że pewnie nie pomoże. Będziesz miał listowane eth0 w ifconfig gdy będziesz miał poprawnie skonfigurowany sterownik karty.

 *Quote:*   

> Jak mozesz to powiec mi ktore to sa.... bo ja ich znalezc nie moge podczas konfiguracji jadra..... juz sie zaczynam po malu denerwowac 3 raz instaluje Gentoo..... Przez brak internetu nic zrobic nie moge

 

Faaacet... nie potrafisz znaleźć sterowników do RealTeka? "Device drivers -> Netword device support" i dalej:

- w "Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) -> EISA, VLB, PCI and onboard controllers" masz 2 RealTeki (jeden jest niedostępny jeśli nie zaznaczysz opcji "Code maturity level options -> Prompt for development and/or ...")

- w "Ethernet (1000Mbit)" masz na wierzchu 8169

Jak się uczysz - cierpliwość to podstawa.

----------

## Pryka

Cos dzisiaj zobaczylem podczas sesji livecd gentoo. Wydalem polecenie lspci i ku mojemu zaskoczeniu do ethernetu mam takie cos

```
 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)
```

 najdziwniejsze jest to ze windows upieral ze relaltek a moze to on niewazne najwazniejsze jest to ze znalazlem takie oto cos w konfiguracji jadra

```
VIA Rhine support
```

wydaje mi sie ze to bedzie to tylko mam pytanie czy mam to wkompilowac w jadro czy zrobic z tego modul ????

A i jeszcze jedno jak zaznacze to powyzej to dochadza mi jeszcze takie oto opcje

```
USE MMIO instead of PIO
```

i

```
USE Rx Polling (NASPI)
```

I nie wiem czy je tez mam zaznaczyc ?? I czy wkompilowac czy modul ???

ps. czy jak trafilem w odpowiedni sterownik to interfejs eth0 bedzied startowal odrazu przy starcie systemu czy musze uzyc jakiegos polecenia ???

----------

## 13Homer

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> wydaje mi sie ze to bedzie to tylko mam pytanie czy mam to wkompilowac w jadro czy zrobic z tego modul ????

 

Mniej kłopotów jest z wkompilowaniem w jądro. Bywają przypadki, że niektóre rzeczy działają tylko jako moduły pomimo, że można tez wybrać wkompilowanie (zdaje się, że miałem tak ze sterownikami do karty tlewizyjnej - bttv), ale tutaj raczej nie powinno być z tym kłopotów.

 *Quote:*   

> A i jeszcze jedno jak zaznacze to powyzej to dochadza mi jeszcze takie oto opcje
> 
> ```
> USE MMIO instead of PIO
> ```
> ...

 

A czytałeś opis tych funkcji? Ja bym zaznaczył pierwsze na bank, drugie też, ale bez większego przekonania.

 *Quote:*   

> I czy wkompilowac czy modul ???

 

Jeden wój.

 *Quote:*   

> ps. czy jak trafilem w odpowiedni sterownik to interfejs eth0 bedzied startowal odrazu przy starcie systemu czy musze uzyc jakiegos polecenia ???

 

Jak nie będzie działać od razu, to możesz sróbować tego:

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

albo podobne.

----------

## Pryka

dziękuje za pomoc już wszystko śmiga.

----------

